# Houston vs. Sacramento Game Thread (11/6)



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*vs.* 

*Houston Rockets (1-2) vs. Sacramento Kings (0-2)
Toyota Center, Saturday November 6, 2004
7:30pm CT, NBATV *

*Probable Starters*





































Yao Ming/Maurice Taylor/Jim Jackson/Tracy McGrady/Charlie Ward 





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Doug Christie/Mike Bibby 


NBA.com Preview 



> HOUSTON (Ticker) -- The Sacramento Kings seek the first win of their young season when they travel to Houston and meet the Rockets on Saturday night at the Toyota Center.
> 
> A club that has won at least 55 games each of the last four seasons, the Kings opened with a pair of road losses against the Dallas Mavericks and the San Antonio Spurs. *They will need a win Saturday in the final leg of their season-opening Texas tour to avoid an 0-3 start for the first time since 1997.*
> 
> The two teams split a pair of exhibition games in China last month.



My prediction: Kings 103-95 Rockets 
Peja 29pts


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

the kings chemistry is out of whack.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

My biggest fear is that Tracy will try to do too much in the home opener. Yao should put up 20 points tonight, but he really needs to watch out for those cheap fouls.

Rockets win, 98-93.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Rockets win 95-91


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

whichever team's players step up will be the team that wins, simple as that.

This is Bibby's game to step out, he should be able to school Ward and Lue. For the Rockets, if Yao FINALLY stays out of foul trouble, then they should be right in this game.

Rockets 89 Kings 87


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

One of the few times I might actually root for the Rockets.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*tough schedule!!*

The Rockets have the toughest schedule so far - 4th game in 5 nights and finally, their home opener tonight! With that in mind, it'll be even tougher to get a win against the rested Kings with their big men in the middle.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Looks like Yao's having himself a good night so far:

8mins, 7pts, 2stls, 0 TOs, 0 Fouls


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I can't watch it,the chinese national tv is showing Knicks' game,they thought Menke Bateer would stay there.F!:sour:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> I can't watch it,the chinese national tv is showing Knicks' game,they thought Menke Bateer would stay there.F!:sour:


:laugh: That looks like a pretty crappy game too

No games are on TV in Canada tonight, I'm just following the stats.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao was not doing bad in the first half, 5/9,11pts,7rebs,just one foul.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Kings up 58-44.

JJ: 1-7 from the field, 0-4 from three.
Howard: 1-5 from the field.
Taylor: 0-3 from the field.
Ward: 1-5 from the field, 1-5 from three.

Bibby is killing us.

And we're _still_ shooting better than the Kings.


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

McGrady with a great game so far. 19 points, 11 rebounds and 5 assists


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Charlie Ward should be crucified. 1-8 from three-point land. Who does he think he is, tossing up 8 threes in 25 minutes? Van Gundy should understand that things have changed, and start Lue instead.


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hakeem</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

OMG WARD IF YOU EVER SHOOT NINE THREE POINTERS AGAIN I AM GOING TO RIP OUT YOUR TRACHEA WITH MY TEETH!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

yao 23 pts,10 rebs,
Tracy 23 pts,12rebs

the game is still close,89-85


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

Great games by Yao and Mac, each have 23 points

btw, what the hell happened to Jim Jackson? The guy had the hot hand at the end of the 3rd quarter and he hasnt really taken any shots since then, give him the damn ball


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

Wow, tie game

Just keep giving the ball to Yao and let him score

man this game is giving me a heart attack


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wow,Yao again!i am so glad the real Yao is back


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

Anyone else notice that in the games where we have trailed, that everytime we make a strong comeback, the other team just starts making shots like no tommorrow? Can't they ever miss???


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Y--A--O--M--I--N--G!!29 pts so far!


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

23 seconds left...who has the ball? On the play by play it says Sacramento rebounded it and then Houston called a timeout

edit: WTF!! TY LOU!?!?!?!? Of all people to try and make a game winning shot??


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

No, we rebounded it.

23 seconds left, scores tied. I'm crapping myself and loving it.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e?lt;/b>!
> 23 seconds left...who has the ball? On the play by play it says Sacramento rebounded it and then Houston called a timeout


Sacramento


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OT,OT!yao,add another 10 pts then dominate the OT!


----------



## raptorsrule15 (Jul 4, 2003)

What happened, where was tmac or yao for the winner???


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>raptorsrule15</b>!
> What happened, where was tmac or yao for the winner???


I'm wondering the same damn thing, why would the Rockets have Tyronn Lue take a game winner? I'm looking at the play-by-play so I don't know all the details

edit: Well it looks like we lost this one


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e?lt;/b>!
> 
> 
> I'm wondering the same damn thing, why would the Rockets have Tyronn Lue take a game winner? I'm looking at the play-by-play so I don't know all the details


same here:sigh:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Ward 3 pts!rockers leads


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Ward again! I've forgiven him already.


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

If Ward's 3's are what win us this game, I dont think Heinz has to worry about ripping anything out of Charlie Ward


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Ward 3 pts again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!101-97,rockets:rocket:


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

Can ANY of our guys MAKE Free Throws?!?!

Damnit Mo!


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> Ward 3 pts again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!101-97,rockets:rocket:


wow, you are way behind, lol, it's 103-101 with 29 seconds left in OT


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

don't let them shoot 3 pts!!!!:upset:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

my gawd I just came home, what the heck is happening??

Ward 4-11fg, 4-11 3pt??

Great to see Yao putting up big numbers again!


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

Thankyou YAO, looks like we might win this one

edit: damnit YAO, MAKE YOUR FREE THROWS! Crap, we know Peja is getting the ball


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

oh Yao how can u miss a free throw like that, knowing that u're playing against one of the best 3pt shooting teams in the league.... 

pls no double OT... :gopray:


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

YES! WE WIN!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

ok,we r likely to win,it's yao,yao!!


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm so sick and tired of Yao and his free throws. There is 1 second to go, up by 3 and he misses both free throws

Atleast we won, a win is a win


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

oh,my live stats look behind u guys' :shy:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

YAAAH!!! we're 2-2, and finally looking like contenders!!

Kings now 0-3, ouch....


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao missed like 4 free throws in the last minute of OT, but hit all his others in the game. Not a good sign.


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> oh,my live stats look behind u guys' :shy:


Which play by play are you looking at? NBA.com?

You should look at Yahoo Sports play by play, theirs is more up to date with the games


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> YAAAH!!! we're 2-2, and finally looking like contenders!!
> 
> Kings now 0-3, ouch....


:buddies: :twave:

thank Yao!but he better improve his free throws,:uhoh: don't let me suffer heart attack again.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e?lt;/b>!
> 
> 
> Which play by play are you looking at? NBA.com?
> ...


tom.com.it's a chinese website.i know yahoo is the fastest,but just too lazy to open another live stats.:grinning:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> YAAAH!!! we're 2-2, and finally looking like contenders!!
> 
> Kings now 0-3, ouch....


Good Job Houston!!. Good Job of welcoming Sacramento to Texas


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I do want to be happy about our last 2 wins because they were against 2 playoff teams from the West

But then again they are the same 2 teams that are 0-3 this season... so we still have much to prove. Who do we play next?


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

first real two man game for the rockets this season. T-mac kept the rockets n the game in the thrid and yao finished it. 56 points by our great duo!!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> I do want to be happy about our last 2 wins because they were against 2 playoff teams from the West
> 
> But then again they are the same 2 teams that are 0-3 this season... so we still have much to prove. Who do we play next?


Nov 9th 7:30 PM,Memphis again,then 11th, timberwolves,then 13 th,lakers!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

oh right, I made this prediction:



> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> v.s Memphis - Yao is gonna show Gasol that he's the best international C out there, he'll walk over him and Lorenzen Wright. 93-81 Houston
> 
> v.s. Sactown - Yao is gonna show Miller that he's the best passing C out there, he'll have a career high in assists. 96-89 Houston
> ...


Well he did have 3 assists tonight, and we did win the first 2! We're going to win 5 straight baby!


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> oh right, I made this prediction:
> 
> 
> ...


After Memphis, Minny and LA, it just gets easier, check this schedule out

Mon 15 @ New Jersey 6:30pm -- NBALP 
Tue 16 @ Atlanta 6:30pm -- NBALP 
Thu 18 New York 8:30pm -- TNT 
Sat 20 @ L.A. Clippers 2:30pm -- NBALP 
Sun 21 @ Portland 7:00pm -- NBALP


Then it gets harder...

Tue 23 @ Sacramento 9:00pm -- NBALP 
Fri 26 @ Utah 8:00pm -- NBALP 
Sat 27 Denver 7:30pm -- NBALP 
Tue 30 Detroit 7:30pm -- NBALP
Thu 2 @ Dallas 7:00pm -- TNT


But even better, the part of the schedule that counts the most....the Final 2 Games of the season where we play....drum roll please....Clippers and Sonics!! :yes:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

This is the 3rd biggest thread in the history of the Rocket's forum. We are establishing a small community! 

Some quotes from the game:

*"I told him, 'That's the Yao I need to see,' "* McGrady said. *"I need to see that every night, every single night. That's the Yao I need to see. If he can play like that every night, we're going to be a hell of a team. That's what I've been missing: a guy that can dominate on the post like that and open it up on the perimeter for me."*

*"I felt really good and I think our team chemistry was really good,"* Yao said. *"We just kept on fighting because we didn't want to lose our home opener."*

*"I don't think anyone should discount the four (in) five night to find the will to win that game,"* Van Gundy said. *"We could have easily given in. I think it says a lot about our guys and I like their fight."*

After the game, Scott Padgett came into the locker room and said, *"We finally saw the Yao we know and love."* 

*"We got on Tracy's back to get back in the game,"* Rockets forward Maurice Taylor said. *"From that point on, we just rode Yao. Yao took it home from there. It was great to see. He's a guy that can dominate, that you can't guard with one guy, that rebounds and scores at will. That's the Yao I think everyone was waiting to see."*

*"It's coming,"* McGrady said. *"It's too premature to let this dictate how many wins were going to have in the regular season, but it is coming. The main thing is we have to buckle down on the defensive end.

"The offense is going to go. I can score. Yao can score. And we have guys who can knock down shots. We get that defense down, we're going to be tough."*


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

[/IMG]


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

lol, T-Mac vs Bobby Jackson: Round 2

Well some of you might know what I'm talking about


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e³</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :yes: :yes: 

Actually someone here at bbb.net had a clip of it and showed it once. I forgot who it was.


----------



## Half-aMAziNg (Oct 16, 2004)

Here it is


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi§e³</b>!
> Here it is


Good job man.  


I believe they're friends now. :whoknows:


----------

